# What is this BMW owners circle about?



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

What's it purpose?


----------



## Jupiter19 (Jun 14, 2003)

when you order a car, it gives you the updates, it has online manuels for all our cars, some info, news, financial services so you can set up to pay through the site, and some other stuff. All you need is your VIN# or Prod# to register.

I honestly haven't been back there since I took delivery of my car...you will find much more info on these forums.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

its essentially useless for those of us with older e36 cars. :dunno:


----------



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

I work (consult) for BMWFS and am a developer on the Owners' Circle team. The site is great if you have your bimmer financed/leased through BMWFS. You can make online payments, view your account statement, change your due date, etc. It's actually kind of cool if you sign up for the FS portion of the site.

You can access the Owners' Circle at:
http://www.bmwusa.com/welcome.cfm?code=OCSIGNIN


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

> I work (consult) for BMWFS and am a developer on the Owners' Circle team. The site is great if you have your bimmer financed/leased through BMWFS. You can make online payments, view your account statement, change your due date, etc. It's actually kind of cool if you sign up for the FS portion of the site.
> 
> You can access the Owners' Circle at:
> http://www.bmwusa.com/welcome.cfm?code=OCSIGNIN


No offense, but it doesn't do anything for me at all.


----------



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

None taken.

I guess it depends how often you deal with BMWFS customer service. BMWFS customers are empowered to handle just about anything with their account via the Owners' Circle. However, if you don't need any of those services then you're right, there's not much use for the Owners' Circle.

We current have over 110,000 active customers on the site that use it quite frequently.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Uh oh, a live body actually associated with OC is on the board. Well sorry to dump on you since you seem to be involved with the BMWFS side but perhaps you can pass along some of our ..ahem.. suggestions that might improve it.

1. Order tracking is a joke. Since they won't let anyone call the BMWNA 1-800 number for order status anymore this should be dramatically improved.

2. Dealer performance surveys should be performed here online and anonymously and at the owner's discretion. Both the puchase/delivery experience and the service experience should be handled this way. The current extortion system that some customers experience in order for dealers to get excellent ratings accross the board should end.

I could go on but I don't want to keep others from contributing.


----------



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

Topaz330xi, I could not agree with you more. The vehicle tracking feature is actually more misleading then helpful. However both of these features are developed by BMWNA, not FS. I only have control over the FS section of the site.

I would be more then willing to take suggestions on how we can improve the FS section of the Owners' Circle. If you do have suggestions for the NA portion I would recommend sending your suggestions via email to [email protected] .


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

m330 said:


> *I work (consult) for BMWFS and am a developer on the Owners' Circle team. The site is great if you have your bimmer financed/leased through BMWFS. You can make online payments, view your account statement, change your due date, etc. It's actually kind of cool if you sign up for the FS portion of the site.
> 
> You can access the Owners' Circle at:
> http://www.bmwusa.com/welcome.cfm?code=OCSIGNIN *


Then maybe you can tell my why my SSN is required to register? Why can't they use some sort of code word that is given out when you finance, or even my account # or anything else?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

m330 said:


> *Topaz330xi, I could not agree with you more. The vehicle tracking feature is actually more misleading then helpful. However both of these features are developed by BMWNA, not FS. I only have control over the FS section of the site.
> 
> I would be more then willing to take suggestions on how we can improve the FS section of the Owners' Circle. If you do have suggestions for the NA portion I would recommend sending your suggestions via email to [email protected] . *


I knew we'd just be razzing you since you're on the FS side.:stickpoke Personally since I do easypay auto withdrawal there's not anything I ever need to do online on the financial side. That is, unless you have some options to get me out of my current lease at no cost so I can get an M3 sooner.


----------



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, that's ok... I need a razzing every once in a while. 

Since I'm not an employee of BMW (just a consultant), I had to purchase my 330i just like everyone else. So not only am I a developer for the Owners' Circle, I am also a customer (ok, now I'm just sounding like one of those Hair Club for Men commercials).  

You're not the only one trying to get out of your lease early... I still have 14 months left on my lease and I too am trying to get out of it early... I'm wanting either a 330i ZHP or the M3. The problem is, is that my payoff is $5000 more then what my car is worth.

Here's something you may want to look into... BMWFS offers a service called an "Assumption", which basically means you can get out of your lease early if you are willing to find someone to take over your contract (same lease payments, terms, etc.).

bren... To signup for the FS section you will need to provide your SSN and your account number. BMWFS already has your SSN on file, they just need it to correctly identify you. The web site uses 128 bit SSL encryption, so your information is secure.


----------



## Jupiter19 (Jun 14, 2003)

m330...If you could help me please  
When I first took delivery of my car, the next time that I logged on to the Owner's Circle, it gave me the option to register my car with FS...I didn't have time at that moment, so I closed it....I went back today to try, and I can't find anyway to access that register screen again, whenever I go to FS section, it just tells me that my car is not register, to try and choose another vehicle (I only have 1).
What am I missing? How can I register?


----------



## Jupiter19 (Jun 14, 2003)

Nevermind...I found it in the manage your BMW section


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses. I tried registering but it would not accept my production number. Now I'm wondering if this is a USA thing only. I can't find the "owner circle" option on the Canadian website.


----------



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

SlideR1, you can access the Owners' Circle Canada site at:
https://ownerscircle.bmw.ca


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

m330 said:


> *SlideR1, you can access the Owners' Circle Canada site at:
> https://ownerscircle.bmw.ca *


Thanks M330.


----------

